# statement of purpose for undergraduate film production



## farfromfilmstudent (Sep 23, 2009)

i am currently a senior in highschool in a small town with nothing but scenic views and farm country. My highschool is one of the only schools in the area with a film program and we have a lot of pride in it. Ive done loads of research into what schools im applying to but dont have an exact list yet, schools like NYU UCLA and USC are obviously the best but california schools are increadibly hard to get into if your from out of state (6% acceptance OOS at UCLA).


----------



## Danielldrummond (Sep 23, 2009)

You should mention your aspirations. But you should also mention your current life.    hehehe

Now seriously, there is no right answer for that question. I even think it's useless to post such a personal question in an online discussion board. You just have to sell yourselve. It all comes down to this. Let them know why they should pick YOU over the hundreds of other applicants.

But overall, you should make very clear what your aspirations are, and give specific examples of current/past life experiences, and how these experiences have shaped your goals.

Yeap, I know, that's a very generic advice. But again, colleges give us very generic outlines.


----------



## farfromfilmstudent (Sep 23, 2009)

yea your right it was a pretty pointless question i spose, but thanks anyway.


----------

